# IPTV

## V00D00People

,    

> FreeTV    ,   .      200

  **:    FreeTV    ,   .      200  (,      , , ,    ).   EPG,        ,   ,        ,      (, , ,   ..).        ,          ,    -  ,      .    , ,    ,                  . 
,     Aura HD                 ,      ,  oll.tv  Megogo.  ,    Planeta TV, Divan.tv, Kartina.tv, ivi  . 
FreeRadio        .   ,      ,  ,  - . 
IPTV-     , ,  .      ,   ,  ,   ..   
   ,           (HD)       ?  
       ?

----------


## Ch!p

> (HD)

    11 .    720   - . , ,   .

----------


## V00D00People

...                  .          HD        8-10  ?

----------


## Ch!p

,        -.
  ,   ,   640480  . 
    ,     .
,     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

-,  200 ,           ))

----------


## JPM

*V00D00People*,   asus oplay.        ( 1080)  ex.ua  fs.ua.        (sovok.tv, glavnee.tv  .),      ,     HD,     - .
 IPTV

----------

